# The Attitude and Seedboutique BOTH deliver



## JBonez (Sep 12, 2009)

Very happy with Seedboutique, 8 days from CC payment.

Attitude, took a bit longer this time, but still only 13 days from order.


Good stuff.

Reservoir Seeds- Chemdog IX-III
Reserve Privada- OgKush
Nirvana- bubblicious
Nirvana- NL


----------



## JBonez (Sep 12, 2009)

can you edit your post please for obvious reasons, thanks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw the original 

eace:


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Sep 16, 2009)

Theyre great havent ordered from the boutique yet thinking of trying nirvanas website next. Attitude I have nothing but good things to say about them, they rock.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 16, 2009)

dope-seeds, too!  14 days to the door


----------

